# Romance in the Kitchen



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Have any of you found your true love while working in a professional (or non-) kitchen? 
What about the "Romeo and Juliet" scenario of front- and back-of-the-house romance?
I met my future husband while working as a chef-he applied for a job and was a great hire. 
Funny, we can't seem to work in the kitchen together anymore. Lots of "You're not going to do it like that, are you?" I guess it's because I'm not his boss anymore.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I met my husband while working at a wedding for 700. He was a former employee of the company, and still worked part-time at parties. He was outside working the grill, and I approached him, and since he looked like he knew what he was doing, I asked if that was his profession. He said he used to cook full-time, but now he works with computers. So I said, "oh, so you just need extra money to support your family, right?". As soon as he said he wasn't married, the rest was history.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Those are great stories. I especially agree with the idea that it is good to marry someone who has a working knowledge of the industry.

I had a hard and fast rule about never dating in the work place. I broke it one time and only once. I met my wife at Church.  If it helps any I think she married me for my cooking


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I also did not date in the workplace. Until I met my husband that is! I guess when it's meant to be, it's just meant to be! Of course we were both students working for the government at the time, in the summer and part time during school so it doesn't really count! 

He also married me for my cooking. I married him because he's my most enthusiastic customer!


----------

